# Hamm December 8th



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We normally drive the car to Hamm for the December show but have been asked by several groups if we will be taking a coach, having looked into this we have decided to, however Because of the problems we had with the last coach company we used We are using a Different coach company from Manchester with Different coaches, each with two drivers and fitted with plasma screen dvds, hot & cold water, free tea and coffee and toilet facilities, leaving on the Euro tunnel at around 9pm on Friday December 7th. 


The cost of the trip will be £75​


Pick up and Parking *Southern* will again be at 8pm at the the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 tbc per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99 ​


Pick up and parking *Northern* will at the Coach depot just off juncton 22 M6 at approximately Midday tbc, Parking is free, you will be bought down to Ashford to meet the rest of us where you can have a meal before we go these range fron £6.99- £8.99


I couldn’t find a safe enough parking area anywhere else so the coach company have agreed to let us park there, the only stipulation is that the vehicle keys are locked in their safe.


Stopping in Belgium enroute for duty frees and Due to arrive in Hamm, around 8 am Saturday Morning, giving plenty of time for coffee or something stronger.​
Leaving the show around 5 pm we should arrive back in Folkestone around midnight on the Saturday.
Price is per seat, we are unable to provide discounts for children, and do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.

BOOKING FOR THIS TRIP WILL BE CLOSED ON NOVEMBER 6TH​ 
PLEASE EMAIL ME IF WOULD LIKE TO GO​ 
[email protected]​


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow fantastic idea. will bring lots of people together! shame i cant do this year, but certianly do next year!

hope you get lots of participants and if all goes well this year with your coaches form noth and south will make next year even easier!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't know there was a northern drop point ...will this be the same for Hamm in September?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> I didn't know there was a northern drop point ...will this be the same for Hamm in September?


 
i have decided to do a northern and southern coach to make it easier for those that dont fancy the loooong drive to ashford


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> i have decided to do a northern and southern coach to make it easier for those that dont fancy the loooong drive to ashford


Yuhuh...from Edinburgh it is quite the journey, thats mostly whats put me off going in the past.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

intravenous said:


> Yuhuh...from Edinburgh it is quite the journey, thats mostly whats put me off going in the past.


 
Edinburgh to Manchester 215 miles

Edinburgh to Ashford 451 Miles

Quite a difference


----------



## lizardlover (Oct 19, 2006)

lol from here to ashford is long enough ( depending on time of day n traffic) about 1 -2 hrs!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

anybody going from the midlands area got a couple of spare seats ?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> anybody going from the midlands area got a couple of spare seats ?


hey, nothing like hyjacking eh??

:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

1/4 full


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

emailed you hunny!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hamm*

[we just went to Hamm last week it was hell the guy who took us wasnt even insured and didnt have a licence to drive the coach we broke down in kent and had to arrange a new coach and driver from scratch we got there eventually!! Will you be doing a similar trip next september or is it too soon to tell? hope you do sounds heaven compared to ours hehe


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

we do every march september and december


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

what area is the northern pick up


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

how many hours we talking on the coach?its ok i want to go but my other half wants to check if my health is up to it.im disabled with arthritis so most the time i can walk but after a while i will be chair shaped also im trying for a baby so knowing my luck i will find out im pregnant too :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Northern pick up is just off junc 22 on the M6

awaiting final details, but a guess is 3-4 hours to ashford, with a stop on route, half hour to tunnel, an hour to belgium, then about 4 hours, again with a stop on route.

Much the same on way back. The new coach company is pretty hot on rules, and even though the coach will have dual drivers, they will still stop for rests.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

ooo thats good then i think i will book 2 places then.will have to send it special delivery so you get it next day mind as i will have to pay on the 25th oct! so will be with you before the 1st nov.what payment is best to send?postal order bankers check?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Next batch of booking forms going out this weekend email if you require one


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> anybody going from the midlands area got a couple of spare seats ?


Possibly you know 

we're trying to figure out how much cash we could raise (ie would it be worth us going)

Mason


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> ooo thats good then i think i will book 2 places then.will have to send it special delivery so you get it next day mind as i will have to pay on the 25th oct! so will be with you before the 1st nov.what payment is best to send?postal order bankers check?


 
Postal order or cheque is safest details of payee are on the form


----------



## bolawan (Sep 3, 2007)

email sent


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

forms sent


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

PM`d you!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Possibly you know
> 
> we're trying to figure out how much cash we could raise (ie would it be worth us going)
> 
> Mason


let me know please dude


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Going up to Manchester this Saturday to get pictures of the coaches, will post when i get back


----------

